# Gyro Pizza Fatty



## kariandy (Aug 4, 2008)

I am going to try to smoke my first fatty this weekend. I worked at a greek pizza place in high school and my favorite pizza had lots of feta cheese, gyro meat, mushrooms and pepperoni. I thought that this would make a very good fatty. Does anyone know a rub that would give the meat that good gyro taste? Also, I saw someone who had a fatty that was baked in a bread crust. How is this done? Thanks in advance. -Andy


----------



## wutang (Aug 4, 2008)

I love greek food, dip that fattie in some tzatziki sauce.  Sounds awesome.


----------



## kariandy (Aug 4, 2008)

You are right.  Tzatziki is a must.  I can't wait.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Aug 5, 2008)

the bread crust I think was biscuit dough...


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 5, 2008)

Ingredients:
2 1/2 pounds of boneless pork loin, shoulder, or fresh ham
white wine vinegar
----------
*GREEK GYRO SEASONING MIXTURE *
*3 tablespoons of sea salt *
*1 1/2 teaspoons of sweet paprika *
*1/4 teaspoon of pepper *
*1/4 teaspoon of finely crushed (powdered) Greek oregano (rigani)*
----------
FOR PITA WRAP SANDWICHES
6-8 pieces of thin pita bread (not pocket pita)
1/2 cup of tzatziki (see below)
1 medium onion, sliced
2 tomatoes, sliced
french fries (optional)
olive oil
*Here is one variation of the tzatziki sauce*
4 cucumbers
3 [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]cloves [/font][/font], peeled and minced
1 tablespoon [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]olive [/font][/font]
Salt and pepper, to taste
2 cups [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]yogurt[/font][/font], or yogurt and [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]sour [/font][/font] mixed
Peel and seed the cucumbers, and put through a fine grater (not a blender)
Allow to drain in a colander until the juices have stopped running
In a small bowl, mash the garlic with the olive oil, salt and pepper
Stir in the cucumbers and yogurt
Chill, covered, for 1 hour or more
Serve as a dip with crackers or raw vegges


----------



## solar (Aug 5, 2008)

That sound like a great idea, I love gyros, and most greek food.  Keep us posted on how you make it and how it turns out, I'd be interested in making one myself.

There's a breakfast place in my area that make gyro omelets, they're so good.  I know they will supply me the gyro meat, and I can make and get everything else.


----------



## kariandy (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks.  I will post pre and post pictures this weekend.  Wish me luck!


----------



## solar (Aug 5, 2008)

Good Luck!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Looking forward to see how it goes, I'm sure it's going to be great.


----------



## papa chubby (Aug 5, 2008)

Would ground lamb work for the meat? Isn't that what's in a gyro?


----------



## supervman (Aug 5, 2008)

I dunno man. 

It's all Greek to me! :)


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 6, 2008)

I would use some gound lamby for sure!
Hey bb53chevpro, thx for the Greek recipe, or should I say "efatisto"
BBQG


----------



## nick (Aug 8, 2008)

*Andy, that was my Pizza Fattie. After your fattie is done, roll a pizza dough (that you can buy in a can like a can of biscuits) around the fattie and and bake it in an oven according to the directions on the can. You can sauce and and sprinkle cheese on the dough first. then roll it. Good Luck !*


----------



## lawdog (Aug 8, 2008)

gyros, had some great ones over seas with uncle.  keep us posted, i have yet to roll a fattie that holds together.  good luck


----------

